# Amazon should punish certain customers and compensate drivers



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

I have almost 100% deliver rate doing Prime Now and Fresh for more than half a year. Then in past 2 weeks, I have already got 3 undeliverable returns due to customers not answering the door. I primarily do late night delivery, normally last route of the day. It's really frustrating to spend all the gas and time, got to the location and found out that everyone has got into bed and no one came to answer the door. 
If you don't plan to attend a delivery before midnight, then why do you place an order for delivering at that time window? I think there is a clear contract between a customer and Amazon when a Prime Now order is placed. If an order is attendance required, then the customer has agreed to open the door when the order arrives on time. If the customer doesn't show up, then he has broken the contract and should be punished. If Amazon doesn't want to punish the customer, then at least should make some compensation to us drivers, especially when it's an isolated location that takes us long time to drive there.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Even better is when the customer leaves a note to leave a package at the door vs Amazon saying it has to be an attended delivery. Then when you knock they get upset that you didn't follow the note and complain to Amazon or you return the delivery back to the warehouse when they don't answer the door and complain to Amazon.

A good amount of time it is a no win situation...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I almost never return anything even if it is attended and the customer is not there. I do it once a year so that they don't get suspicious with my spotless record. Customer demands trump all, even Amazon instructions. Babies are the nastiest customers. Drop and go. Here is how I do it: ring>knock>call>leave voicemail>text>drop and go. That covers pretty much all the bases. No need to call support. I only call them once in a blue moon when I *want* to return the package as to not raise flags. Also I never hide my deliveries. Straight at the door in plain sight. I actually like that other drivers are bringing packages back as that just weeds out all the difficult customers for the rest of us.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Was once told by a suit at Amazon the quickest way to being deactivated is not following customers directions. Amazon treats the customer with kid gloves and we as drivers will never be on the right side on the fence. And as far as leaving packages at the door in plain sight that would be a sure way to "not be able to participate in the flex program" in Las Vegas as low life's are out everyday here stealing packages.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Punish them yourself.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazon should have rating system for them too. get too low of %. BAM no last minute oh no i forgot the kid birthday present.....card. LOL


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm not sure we should be extra compensated for undeliverables because Amazon is already paying us for the block, but I do agree that customers should be "punished" for having multiple undeliverables (let's be real, it's usually the same assholes every time). maybe charge them a fee when the driver did everything they should have before bringing it back to the warehouse.

Weekend mornings for the 8 AM block are the *worst! *everyone is usually still asleep and most likely placed the order the night before.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> i'm not sure we should be extra compensated for undeliverables because Amazon is already paying us for the block, but I do agree that customers should be "punished" for having multiple undeliverables (let's be real, it's usually the same assholes every time). maybe charge them a fee when the driver did everything they should have before bringing it back to the warehouse.
> 
> Weekend mornings for the 8 AM block are the *worst! *everyone is usually still asleep and most likely placed the order the night before.


If Amazon wants me to stick around or wait for someone to be home to guarantee delivery to someone they damn sure better be paying me.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

I got an email today. Customer complained to Amazon that I didn't attempt to contact them by phone before marking a package undeliverable. It's unbelievable Amazon would buy into the shit and put a record against me. They have all the records on the app. I not only made more than 5 attempted calls to the customer, also contacted the support to check whether there are perishable items in the package. I was instructed by the support to return the package back to the station. 

I replied the email and provided the detail. Within 2 minutes I got the reply: "Thank you for providing more details about this issue. We've taken this information into consideration and decided that our original determination has not changed. This instance will be reflected in your delivery history." 

I really have no word now.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

tofu97 said:


> I got an email today. Customer complained to Amazon that I didn't attempt to contact them by phone before marking a package undeliverable. It's unbelievable Amazon would buy into the shit and put a record against me. They have all the records on the app. I not only made more than 5 attempted calls to the customer, also contacted the support to check whether there are perishable items in the package. I was instructed by the support to return the package back to the station.
> 
> I replied the email and provided the detail. Within 2 minutes I got the reply: "Thank you for providing more details about this issue. We've taken this information into consideration and decided that our original determination has not changed. This instance will be reflected in your delivery history."
> 
> I really have no word now.


I am not surprised at all.

The people on the other end are lazy, incompetent scum.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> I got an email today. Customer complained to Amazon that I didn't attempt to contact them by phone before marking a package undeliverable. It's unbelievable Amazon would buy into the shit and put a record against me. They have all the records on the app. I not only made more than 5 attempted calls to the customer, also contacted the support to check whether there are perishable items in the package. I was instructed by the support to return the package back to the station.
> 
> I replied the email and provided the detail. Within 2 minutes I got the reply: "Thank you for providing more details about this issue. We've taken this information into consideration and decided that our original determination has not changed. This instance will be reflected in your delivery history."
> 
> I really have no word now.


I know it wasn't your fault but sometimes you just have to leave it at the door. Support lacks the intuition that us drivers have and sometimes they will file a ticket just to get the customer off their back. If there's an option to leave a voicemail with your real callback phone number then do that. Also text them because texts are timestamped and they're less likely to complain. Some people on here make Post-It notes as evidence of their attempt but I've never had to do that. The thing with this game is you're allowed to make "mistakes" so long as there are people who do it more often than you. I have a feeling customers who don't tip feel too ashamed to open the door so they wait until the "coast is clear" before they mouse their stuff inside.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

rozz said:


> I know it wasn't your fault but sometimes you just have to leave it at the door. Support lacks the intuition that us drivers have and sometimes they will file a ticket just to get the customer off their back. If there's an option to leave a voicemail with your real callback phone number then do that. Also text them because texts are timestamped and they're less likely to complain. Some people on here make Post-It notes as evidence of their attempt but I've never had to do that. The thing with this game is you're allowed to make "mistakes" so long as there are people who do it more often than you. I have a feeling customers who don't tip feel too ashamed to open the door so they wait until the "coast is clear" before they mouse their stuff inside.


In yesterday's case, it's probably ok for me to leave at the door. I got the delivery assignment at 11:06pm when I was finishing the last delivery of a route. I rushed to the station and got there around 11:23pm. The station was closed and the manager was leaving. He saw my car coming in and came out of his car to see what the issue is. I showed him the assignment and he opened the door and let me take the packages. I arrived at the customer house around 11:40pm, 20 minutes before the deadline and the house is completely dark. I tried knock, doorbell, phone call and no one answered the door.
Given the current weather, I think it's probably ok to leave the items at the door. But if it was summer, no way I can leave the item there since there are perishable items inside. I bet if I left the package there and the customer found a spoiled item in the morning, they would send a more serious complaint to Amazon, who would very likely directly deactivate me.



rozz said:


> I know it wasn't your fault but sometimes you just have to leave it at the door. Support lacks the intuition that us drivers have and sometimes they will file a ticket just to get the customer off their back. If there's an option to leave a voicemail with your real callback phone number then do that. Also text them because texts are timestamped and they're less likely to complain. Some people on here make Post-It notes as evidence of their attempt but I've never had to do that. The thing with this game is you're allowed to make "mistakes" so long as there are people who do it more often than you. I have a feeling customers who don't tip feel too ashamed to open the door so they wait until the "coast is clear" before they mouse their stuff inside.


Then in another similar case a few weeks back, I got to the customer house around 11:00pm, not too bad. But the customer has already went to bed. The instruction says just leaving the item at the door. Don't knock or ring the bell because they have baby sleeping. Then there is wine or liquor in the delivery and I have to see their ID. No one answered the call. What can I do? If the customer complained to Amazon also, which side do you think Amazon will stand? In this system, there is really no fairness to us.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> In yesterday's case, it's probably ok for me to leave at the door. I got the delivery assignment at 11:06pm when I was finishing the last delivery of a route. I rushed to the station and got there around 11:23pm. The station was closed and the manager was leaving. He saw my car coming in and came out of his car to see what the issue is. I showed him the assignment and he opened the door and let me take the packages. I arrived at the customer house around 11:40pm, 20 minutes before the deadline and the house is completely dark. I tried knock, doorbell, phone call and no one answered the door.
> Given the current weather, I think it's probably ok to leave the items at the door. But if it was summer, no way I can leave the item there since there are perishable items inside. I bet if I left the package there and the customer found a spoiled item in the morning, they would send a more serious complaint to Amazon, who would very likely directly deactivate me.
> 
> Then in another similar case a few weeks back, I got to the customer house around 11:00pm, not too bad. But the customer has already went to bed. The instruction says just leaving the item at the door. Don't knock or ring the bell because they have baby sleeping. Then there is wine or liquor in the delivery and I have to see their ID. No one answered the call. What can I do? If the customer complained to Amazon also, which side do you think Amazon will stand? In this system, there is really no fairness to us.


If they ordered it for 10 to 12 then they haven't gone to bed. The app makes it very clear to them that they must be present. Sure it may look dark and eery with all the lights turned off but they're upstairs binging on Netflix and downing their previous bottle of Prime Now wine. Knock the living daylights out of them. Sound the alarm. Ring ring ring around the Rosie. They are not God and you should not have to kowtow them. A lot of the drivers around here are very agressive in calling them up to let them know that their instructions mean nothing for attended deliveries. They are still around. It's a way to put customers in their place so that they don't get their foot in the door for other ridiculousness. Our return rack is always full and no one's gotten fired for it.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

rozz said:


> If they ordered it for 10 to 12 then they haven't gone to bed. The app makes it very clear to them that they must be present. Sure it may look dark and eery with all the lights turned off but they're upstairs binging on Netflix and downing their previous bottle of Prime Now wine. Knock the living daylights out of them. Sound the alarm. Ring ring ring around the Rosie. They are not God and you should not have to kowtow them. A lot of the drivers around here are very agressive in calling them up to let them know that their instructions mean nothing for attended deliveries. They are still around. It's a way to put customers in their place so that they don't get their foot in the door for other ridiculousness. Our return rack is always full and no one's gotten fired for it.


This has really been an issue of late. Alcohol deliveries with instructions not to knock and leave the packages at the front door. To cover my ass, I always call support to make them document that those were the customer's instructions and then call the customer to tell them I can't leave the delivery if there isn't an adult home to sign for them. Haven't had an issue with that so far, but the frequency with which it's happening suggests I will soon...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> The instruction says just leaving the item at the door. Don't knock or ring the bell because they have baby sleeping.


Tell the snowflakes that their stupid ugly kids will wake up, and they'll fall back asleep too. And that the world doesn't revolve around their household tranquility....

(Hey, a guy can dream, can't he?)


----------

